# Help with Ridley sizing!



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

I am looking at the Excalibur and supposedly when determining fit on these compact frames you focus on top tube length. I currently ride a 54cm Fuji and it appears that the small could possibly not accomodate me based on top tube length but the medium may be too large. My bike has a 50cm top tube length. How does that correspond to the Ridley sizing chart as their compact sizing is pointing me to the small. I am 5'10" with a 30 inch inseam but don't want to go with the medium as an abundance of caution if the small will fit.

Thanks,


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

You likely need a small. I'm 6'1" and ride a medium (56.5 tt). Don't worry about your inseam. The frame is compact, so standover won't be an issue.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

+1 on small. I'm 5'11"/32.5" and I ride a med. I could probably fit on a small w/ a longer stem.


----------



## pina-gal (Dec 19, 2006)

+1 on small. I'm 5'6" riding a XS.


----------



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

*I'll try the small Excalibur*

it seems like a great carbon frame for the money and will be different than what everyone else is riding. I don't see Ridleys in the Richmond, Va area where I ride. How is the Excalibur as far as stability?


----------

